# Hello from the internet of old



## Copression (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi there. There was a time too long ago when the internet was very small.  I used to be far less intimidated by it and technology in general. A post on a forum didn’t have much weight to it. It was a hobby for all.

The internet has changed, but I haven’t. It is no longer a hobby but a life mandate for all. But I am still hopeful for that small digital cafe feel. So as a tourist I have landed here.

I used to write more but I got carried away in the tide of the mainstream.  Still fighting for those quiet cool tunnels of pooled water underneath the fury of the media and angerthot monstrosities. Respect if you lasted past that sentence.



Stay creative, ppl.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello Copression,
Even here in the WF it can be daunting as there’s alot
to see, many  pockets and portholes filled with fun,
knowledge and inspiration. Take your time and feel free
to ask questions but also please read the rules. There’s 
a 10 post requisite before adding your own work. This 
can be bypassed by becoming a Friend ofWF. Either way
your journey has begun....have fun.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 8, 2019)

Copression said:


> I used to write more but I got carried away in the tide of the mainstream.  Still fighting for those quiet cool tunnels of pooled water underneath the fury of the media and angerthot monstrosities. Respect if you lasted past that sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay creative, ppl.



I like to think that we have that small cafe feel, you spoke of, so welcome to WF!

(by the way, you don't by any chance make commercials, do you?)


----------



## iinadia (Jan 19, 2019)

I can relate to the way it used to be.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 20, 2019)

Hell, I _AM_ the way it used to be... 8-[

( Can you say 'fossil'? )

The first forum I ever joined was one of the old, threaded, tree-like deals on a black and blue marble background...

...and then a year or two later, vBulletin came along.



G.D.


----------



## PiP (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey, Compression. I think you are going to fit in just fine. We are a supportive community so please don't be shy


----------



## SueC (Jan 30, 2019)

Good to see you here Copression. I'm sure you will fit right in - we are a fun group, who know a thing or two about the written word. What type of writing do you indulge in? We have so many platforms - so glad you have joined us!


----------



## Tim (Jan 31, 2019)

I remember when there were no hackers and computers were really big.


----------



## Myk3y (Jan 31, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> Hell, I _AM_ the way it used to be... 8-[
> 
> ( Can you say 'fossil'? )
> 
> ...



Whippersnapper.

I remember waiting for someone to timeout so my autodialler on the acoustic coupler would get something other than a busy tone.

300 baud, no ASCII!


----------



## Myk3y (Jan 31, 2019)

Tim said:


> I remember when there were no hackers and computers were really big.



There were hackers... we just didn’t advertise the fact.

I remember when ‘hacker’ meant something other than nefarious computer pursuits... it was what you got paid to do to keep things running.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello Copression! Welcome to our writerly home!

I, too, recall the days of hoping my dialup would actually connect and stay connected for the time I needed it. I had no hard drive on that big PC at first. Now I have a whole TB of space on a 15" Asus that is quickly dwindling, and my internet connection is rarely off. Although for the past few months it has been since my laptop crashed and I couldn't get it fixed until a bit ago. I was lost without my connections!

It's a wonder I remember I have a family . . . or that they remember me!


----------



## Tim (Feb 1, 2019)

You've burst my bubble. I thought it was the age of innocence.


----------



## Tim (Feb 1, 2019)

Myk3y said:


> There were hackers... we just didn’t advertise the fact.
> 
> I remember when ‘hacker’ meant something other than nefarious computer pursuits... it was what you got paid to do to keep things running.



Whoops, my bad. I can't even do this properly and I'm writing a novel. LOL


----------

